# TiVoHD w/1TB and Lifetime



## JeffKusnitz (Apr 9, 2008)

I've upgraded to a Roamio so I'm selling my current TiVoHD on ebay. It's been a part of our family since Comcast forced us to switch to digital cable many years ago. I'm sure it will give someone else as many hours of couch time and pleasure as it gave me.


----------

